# exhaust



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

any pics of 1968 gto exhaust at the rear of car,got new pipes exhaust and the instruction stink . i just need to see how they are supposed to be after the rear end.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go here: Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site

Biggest collection of GTO photos I know of, and there's a search tool where you can specify year, options, color, which view you want to see, etc. --- Ought to have what you're looking for.

Bear


----------



## dr68 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks Bear helped alot


----------

